# Journals?



## SpitfireV (Oct 27, 2011)

Anyone got any Intelligence based journals they might read from time to time or even...often!

I quite like the International Journal for Intelligence and Counter-Intelligence. They often seem to have ex IOs contributing.

Any others that anyone might know about?


----------



## Dame (Oct 27, 2011)

I hear American Intelligence Journal publishes some good authors.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dame said:


> I hear American Intelligence Journal publishes some good authors.



lol


----------



## QC (Oct 27, 2011)

Try this mob Spitty. 
http://www.aipio.asn.au/

or this one...

http://www.aspi.org.au/


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 27, 2011)

Could I be let in on the joke?


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 27, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Could I be let in on the joke?


The last time I was published, it was in AIJ.  Dame provided graphics support and got a by-line in the article.  ;)


----------



## Dame (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry Spit. Thought you knew. I thought Mara posted it at the time.


----------



## Brill (Oct 28, 2011)

I read the Cryptologic News Network (CNN) website each morning.


----------



## Olias (Nov 21, 2011)

Jane's defense publications. Pricey though.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 21, 2011)

Olias said:


> Jane's defense publications. Pricey though.


 
We have one of theirs in the Uni library, the Security Review one I think it is. Very good! I'm looking more for online sources though, since it appears we don't have online access to Janes stuff here


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 21, 2011)

Small Wars Journal and C4ISR Journal both publish online, I believe.


----------



## Manolito (Nov 21, 2011)

Spit my two cents Janes is the only one out there that has total credibility. I don't know where they get their information but it is spot on in the areas I worked.
Bill


----------



## Olias (Nov 21, 2011)

Not a journal, but a great source for OSINT analysis is Opensource.gov and the NIPR side of intelink.com I find those two to be great resources.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 21, 2011)

Heh, that would have been nice to be able to register for opensource.gov but it's only open to you American imperialists.


----------

